# Who puts carpet in the kitchen anyway?



## NickieL

When We bought this trailor, we liked the place very much except for one thing, the previous owners had put the most butt-ugly basement type carpet in the kitchen, and GLUED IT DOWN of all things. DH and I want to replace it as it is ugly and stained but we are unsure of the best way to go about this. My DH is still learning how to be handy LOL and wants to hire someone to get it done but it's such a small floor, I think we can do it ourselves and save money. Would it be feasable to just put laminate or something over the carpet instead of trying to remove it? :shrug:


----------



## catmar

I had a burbur (? spelling) carpet in my kitchen for the longest time. I loved it. We spent the extra money on a tight weave & scotch garded it. My feet were very thankful. I didn't have to worry about the kids crawling on the cold floor, we were on a concrete slab.

In my new house, they put in tile, I hate it. I have broken many dishes & I need to wear something on my feet even in summer.

A new kitchen floor (carpet) is one of the first things we will be changing when we save enough.

Cathy


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla

I would rip it up and try to get the plywood subfloor up too....then lay new plywood and whatever you want over that.....

in our hallway we had pet stained carpet/pad on top of OSB board....we had to rip all of that up...

in our laundry room that we just did last weekend, we ripped up the carpet/pad (part was old glued on carpet) and we laid new plywood on top of the old plywood and then primed it and laid peeo-N-stick tiles

Rachel <--who has NASTY carpet in the kitchen too!!! we have dropped eggs, ketchup, milk, and other food right in front of the fridge...how nasty is that!!!!!


----------



## Patty0315

I've had 2 houses with carpet in the kitchen and hated it ! I like tile cold or not but then again I am really messy.


Patty


----------



## FalconDance

This whole house just about has that fugly stuff; the landlady found a "good deal" on it when they were remodeling (hopefully they were paid to take it away 'cause I sure wouldn't give a red cent for this stuff!) right before we moved in. In the kitchen, the carpet's so stained and nasty - and I've shampooed it I-don't-know how many times! She says she had the same put in her own kitchen and it's fine. BUT they're never home (almost literally), don't have any kids or animals, don't cook, etc. So, _of course_ it's fine!

I can't wait to move and get back to plain wood floors. Put area rugs down for winter, pull them up for summer. Only throw rugs in front of the sink and the stove in the kitchen. Yep, that's how it should be.

~Falcon


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

If it's the basement type stuff....you could try to lay down subflooring (plywood stuff) and then lay your linoleum. 

You might try a loose lay linoleum floor right over it....you just tack it around the edge.....the carpet would provide cushioning maybe...One thing you have eto worry about tho is that if the carpet ever gets wet underneath the vinyl....you've got mold. and lots of it, 'cuz the carpet underneath isn't EVER going to dry out.

BTW: some of the carpet and vinyl glues are made to be removed with water. (strange, isn't it?). others come up REAL easily using a heatgun...have to be careful not to start a fire, tho


----------



## kellymy

Hey.... I have butt-ugly carpet in my kitchen, too! Stained and gross, even thought it's a black speckle pattern.

Just about to rip it up and put new vinyl down over-top of the old vinyl that's underneath it. 

I would NOT NOT NOT put anything overtop of the old carpet - no matter how thin it is. Have you even tried to pull it up yet? I would get a floor scraper - in the flooring section of the home stores. Usually old glues deteriorate and it might be easier than you think.

If the subfloor is damaged, you can put down some leveling compound. You mix it from a powder or buy it pre-mixed. It actually levels itself and fills in all the imperfections. Then you can put new vinyl sheets right over it.

-Kelly.


----------

